# How to go about replacing fireplace surround?



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

NewHomeDIYGuy said:


> ...After removing the paneling however, the issue is that the
> (edit: non combustible material used to separate the fire source)
> around the fireplace now stick out further than the wall...
> 
> ...so it needs to be fixed/replaced.


a) it doesn't need to be fixed or replaced
b) removing it may create other problems


----------



## NewHomeDIYGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

TarheelTerp said:


> a) it doesn't need to be fixed or replaced
> b) removing it may create other problems


I don't understand your response..? I don't want to entirely remove the fireplace surround (as obviously something need to exist), but I want to fix it so it cosmetically doesn't look like ****.

The metal fireplace surround is not plumb with the drywall after removing the moulding and tiling, and sits out about a half an inch or so next to the drywall. Are you suggesting I leave it as is, and just tile around it and shim it wherever necessary? I'll post a picture up when I get home.


----------



## Minich (Jul 14, 2011)

This is exactly the situation that trim is made for...


----------



## NewHomeDIYGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

Ok, if trim is the way to do it, then I'll do that. I was just wondering if there was a better way to get the fireplace surround flush with the drywall. I'm going to be replacing all the drywall on the wall. If not, so be it. Here are the pictures I promised. The fireplace is flush at the bottom, but as it rises it protrudes out about a 1/2" at the top. I guess when I retile it I can use some extra mortar to fill in the gap at the top and sides, and trim cut carefully to follow the contour and hide the imperfections in the fireplace? Thanks for the help.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

NewHomeDIYGuy said:


> Ok, if trim is the way to do it, then I'll do that.


Some tile might look nice there too.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The bottom front needs to be shimmed up, that will kick the top back. You may have to trim some of the sheetrock off at the top to get the front to raise up. Code says wood can not be closer than 8 inches from the sides of the firebox and 12 inches above. Every inch you come away from the wall with wood, you will need to go an additional inch away from the fire box. 

Shimming the front may cause a gap at the bottom but that is easy to hide.


----------



## NewHomeDIYGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

jiju1943 said:


> The bottom front needs to be shimmed up, that will kick the top back. You may have to trim some of the sheetrock off at the top to get the front to raise up. Code says wood can not be closer than 8 inches from the sides of the firebox and 12 inches above. Every inch you come away from the wall with wood, you will need to go an additional inch away from the fire box.
> 
> Shimming the front may cause a gap at the bottom but that is easy to hide.


Big thanks for that response! I'm completely unfamiliar w/ code for fireplaces, which is why I proposed the question here. You're the first person to give me a detailed and clear response. I haven't ripped out the drywall from the entire wall (it's going to be replace anyway) and tried to see if it could be shimmed/etc. easily, simply because it's cold here and there's a cold draft that comes in once I open up the wall, but I might just have to do it. The thing is, the top of the fireplace surround is actually shimmed with wood shims (it's hard to tell in the picture). So, perhaps if I remove them it'll straighten out? I'm not sure why this was done, but I guess I need to see what's behind it first.

Are the fireplace front/surrounds usually framed with 2x4's on the sides and top, or are they just resting in place without any support behind? Thanks again for the help!

-Mike


----------



## NewHomeDIYGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

TarheelTerp said:


> Some tile might look nice there too.


That's the plan.



NewHomeDIYGuy; said:


> I guess when I retile it I can use some extra mortar to fill in the gap at the top and sides, and trim cut carefully to follow the contour and hide the imperfections in the fireplace?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Mike in the houses I built we framed the walls like any other wall with 2X4s and installed a header over the firebox mainly so the mantel could be installed easily. There are cripples over the header to the ceiling also.


----------

